# Is it bad to have too many COMPTIA Certifications?



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone. 

After I got after my MCITP: Windows 7, Enterprise Desktop Support Technician certification I would like to get the COMPTIA Linux + Certification. Many companies around Washington State are asking for people to be familiar with Linux, at least that's what I have been noticing as I apply for part-time jobs to be a PC Technician. Many companies use Linux as there backup server, which I can understand because at my internship class (Not paid) we used Linux as our backup server so I got maybe an hour into the Operating System before the quarter ended. 

This fall quarter I will be doing the second part of the internship program and should get to use Linux as I become a more valuable student to my peers. My main question is after I get the MCITP: Windows 7, Enterprise Desktop Support Technician should I go for the COMPTIA Linux + Certification?

My biggest worry is forgetting everything I have learned since I am not using it in a daily use yet.


----------



## SeRCH4 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think you can never have to many certs..


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it depends on your experience level. See some certs are designed to get you into IT and some certs are designed to show your experience level.

Starting certs are A+,N+ and MCDST plus the MCTS upgrades and MCITP. YOu could also do Linux+ but beyond those is a no no if you have no experience because you will over certify yourself.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

SeRCH4 said:


> I think you can never have to many certs..



I strongly disagree. If you talk to IT professionals in the field (most who have certs), even they will tell you that beginners are wasting their time with Certs. Certs is not equivalent for experience and it's not equivalent for a true education. 

Now with that said, it doesn't hurt to have certs except your wallet. Get your degree (AAS to start) and work towards a BS degree. Pick up an entry level job and pick up a cert along the way. 

For someone that has no degree, little experience, testing for 5 certs is a completely waste of time because nobody will hire you.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

blackbeagle said:


> I strongly disagree. If you talk to IT professionals in the field (most who have certs), even they will tell you that beginners are wasting their time with Certs. Certs is not equivalent for experience and it's not equivalent for a true education.
> 
> Now with that said, it doesn't hurt to have certs except your wallet. Get your degree (AAS to start) and work towards a BS degree. Pick up an entry level job and pick up a cert along the way.
> 
> For someone that has no degree, little experience, testing for 5 certs is a completely waste of time because nobody will hire you.


you dont need a degree to get into IT what you need is experience and the right amount and type of certs.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> you dont need a degree to get into IT what you need is experience and the right amount and type of certs.


I'm going to respectfully disagree. Now I say this based on where you live. I live in Minneapolis/St Paul. We have a big epicenter of big companies here: IBM, 3M, Best Buy, General Mills, Target, SuperValue, United Health, Medtronics. All have giant IT departments and you will NOT even sniff their front door without a degree. Trust me. I've tried. Even if you know someone from the inside, you won't get an interview. 

Even if you have 10+ years of experience and a handful of certs, you're competing with others that have the same PLUS they have their degrees and advanced degrees. You will lose 10 out of 10 times. 

Now if you live in some small city, then you would be right. A BS degree is not necessary. 

I have a very good friend of mine that works as an IT consultant. His resume includes a BS in IT, MBA, Masters in MIS, 8-10 certifications and over 15 years of experience. He works from home as a consultant to the school district here in MN. He makes well over 6 figures. Every time I tell him that people think you can get a job with certifications only, he laughs. 

You can do a search on Career Builder, Monster, Dice, etc. Look at all the IT jobs. I doubt you will find any that doesn't say "BS Degree Required".


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I would say that yep you would need a degree with that many big companies like that. But its not always neccessary even if there are a few big companies about your area.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> I would say that yep you would need a degree with that many big companies like that. But its not always neccessary even if there are a few big companies about your area.


In the Minneapolis/St. Paul and surrounding burbs, you HAVE to have your BS degree or your phone ain't ringing. I can't put it any simpler than that. I've seen first hand how it's happening. Not only am I looking for an IT gig but my friend who's been a laid off Network Admin guy is also. 

He's more qualified than me experienced wise, BUT he doesn't have his BS degree. He's close. He needs another 20-30 credits, which he's getting right now online. In the meantime, his phone has not rung once in over 30 apps he's submitted for jobs he could do blindfolded.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe he needs to change his resume.

I know an English guy who left school at 16 he is now 25 and emigrated to the US last year. He has no degree and earns $250000 a year in IT consultancy

If I am correct he actually lives in Minneapolis.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

My friend's resume is pretty full of experience. But he has them with multiple companies doing the same thing. He has worked for 4-5 companies in the last 14 years. 

That might be part of the problem. However, his biggest problem is not having a degree. He can't even apply for jobs because he doesn't meet the qualification. 

Your friend is the exception and not the rule. If he was to apply right now, his resume would never get a glance. He may have 20 years of experience but so does someone else and they have a degree.


----------



## chnlonel (May 2, 2010)

I think everyone has their own opinions and situations. I think it depends on resume as well as experience. Certifications wont hurt at all, but I think just a degree wont do. Unless they are willing to train and train you. Think it allll depends...


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

That tells you that to get your dream job in IT, you can't just rely on one thing: degree, certs, or experience. You will need all of them and more. Why? Because you'll be competing over this job with me, my friend, and hundreds of others for the same job.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

experience always wins, you cant tell me that someone with 5 years experience as a server admin would get turned down over someone with a degree and some or no experience.

If it is like that where you live then some of the HR depts in those companies need shaking up.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> experience always wins, you cant tell me that someone with 5 years experience as a server admin would get turned down over someone with a degree and some or no experience.
> 
> If it is like that where you live then some of the HR depts in those companies need shaking up.


In a perfect world, of course experience wins. But we don't live in a perfect world. 

As I told you before, this is an employer's market. For every job, there will be 100s of candidates. That's happening HERE in this market. I don't know where you are. 

In an employer market, nobody...I mean NOBODY gets a call with just 5 years experience and no degree. Nobody gets a call if they just got their Comp Sci degree and no experience. In fact, if you don't have exactly the 10 things they want on their checklist, you're not getting a call. 

Sure. You have experience. You can do the job with your eyes closed but so will the next guy. But he has his degree so he will be preferred over you. It's that simple. 

That's why what I said is true. In order to be competitive, you need all of it: degree, advanced degree, certs, and experience. 

But if you're looking for low level, Tier 1 support jobs, all of them require a degree. So if you don't have it, you won't get it. You won't even get a chance to submit your resume. Companies are willing to train, even those with experience. So if I was an HR rep/technical recruiter, which I was, I would hire the kid out of college with no experience and train him for the job. I'd have to train the kid with 5 years experience anyways. He may no a little bit more but he will still need training.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

totally disagree matey, I have no degree I get job offers all the time but I am happy where I am and only have two years experience in system support and basic network administration.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> totally disagree matey, I have no degree I get job offers all the time but I am happy where I am and only have two years experience in system support and basic network administration.


Well good for you mate. You must have some special talents then. Just be glad you're not in Minnesota looking for an IT job.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

3 certs and no degree and I get job offers all the time and even get offered jobs that require security clearance. FBI has even offered. You do not at all need a degree. There are a lot of entry-level jobs out there that only require you have a high-school diploma, as there are a lot of jobs above entry-level that only require experience and/or certifications as opposed to degrees and/or a minimum or 1-2 years experience.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Synysterblk said:


> 3 certs and no degree and I get job offers all the time and even get offered jobs that require security clearance. FBI has even offered. You do not at all need a degree. There are a lot of entry-level jobs out there that only require you have a high-school diploma, as there are a lot of jobs above entry-level that only require experience and/or certifications as opposed to degrees and/or a minimum or 1-2 years experience.


Agreed people are obviously applying for positions that are beyond them.

I am not gifted or anything I was an average B/C grade student but I have an aptitude for computers and technology. In my experience its aptitude and attitude that gets you jobs not braincells.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> its aptitude and attitude that gets you jobs not braincells.



I'd say that you can't have good positive aptitude and attitude without alot of braincells, but the internet has proven to me that the more braincells you have, the worse your attitude gets XD


----------



## chnlonel (May 2, 2010)

Honestly it all depends on the employer as well as the job applicant. I had no experience what so ever and I got a IS Support job. I didnt know anything on the support side, but I have 10 years of computer experience in different areas. I have a degree in web design and i have been working with computers since I was 14. Whether it was making a website or just emailing, scanning faxing, researching.. troubleshooting my own printers ect.. I did ask my ex boss why he hired me if it was my degree or my experience and he said he picked the experience over the degree. 

So it can also be the employer... but the way I look at it since I am unemployed and I am required to look for jobs I apply to whatever position I think I can do.. Just because I may not have the complete experience I know I can do it. But of course they have their requirements... It doesnt hurt to apply anyways is the way I look at it. 

Now that I just got my a+ cert I have even more of a chance because now I already have a couple years experience - support wise, software support and a little hardware support plus the cert makes me look some what good... but Im sure for some jobs out there for some employers thats not good enough. 

Again, I believe its not just experience or just your certs or a degree. Its a big job market and there is alot of things you can do.. but I think experience plays a big role as well as certs and degrees after. Everybody will have their own opinion.......


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not going to doubt your current experiences with job offers despite degree. If that is happening, then good for you. 

However, to say that a degree doesn't matter in this economic condition is simply a bad advice. 

You guys might be IT pros but I doubt none of you are IT recruiters. I was an IT recruiter and now work for a school. However, I want to get back into IT so I look for jobs when I'm out of work. I can tell you that based on what I'm seeing here in my market, you cannot apply for 95% of IT jobs (entry level to high level) without an AAS degree minimum. Most of the jobs that I've seen so far requires a BS degree. 

Again, I agree that it doesn't take a degree to do these jobs. We can all agree on that. It takes experience, good aptitude, good attitude, the whole 9 yards. Certs will help too. But I've said in this economy where one job opening would fetch 50-100 resumes, you CANNOT expect to be competitive without a degree. 

Last night I went on MNworks.net (job site) and pulled up the latest IT jobs. All of them were posted yesterday:

Here are the top 5 and their requirements

United Computer Solutions (Systems Analyst): Masters degree required and 1 year experience in their software

University of MN (Database Coordinator): BS degree required and 2 years experience

Vital Images (Sr Tech Support Engineer): BS degree and experience with their products

US Food Services (Sr. Program Analyst): 2 year tech degree, preferably with business and 6-8 years programming A/S 400

United Health (Business Analyst): BS degree and 6+ years of experience.


If you don't have a degree, you can't even apply to these jobs, which is precisely what I've been saying. You all have some unique skills and circumstances for being hired without a degree. However, would you stand a chance HERE competing with those that have the same experience + a degree?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep but its the IT recuitment agencies who are wrong and hr depts who dont know what is really needed.

It isn't bad advice to say a degree isn't needed. I know many people in IT who have degrees in subjects that are not related to IT such as chemistry. Whats chemistry got to do with IT?


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> yep but its the IT recuitment agencies who are wrong and hr depts who dont know what is really needed.
> 
> It isn't bad advice to say a degree isn't needed. I know many people in IT who have degrees in subjects that are not related to IT such as chemistry. Whats chemistry got to do with IT?


Your complaints are valid. Yet I ask you this: Who runs the show? Who does the hiring? Who's got the jobs? Who decides who to interview? The companies. The IT recruiting firms. The HR dept. Not you. Not me. 

I know and you know, that experience matters and that degree is nothing but a piece of paper that said "I've gone through 4 years of schooling" but it doesn't really prove what I really know. 

However, like I've said many times, this is an employers market. They call the shots, not us. That is why they ask for ridiculous qualifications. It's because they know they will get it. Why hire a guy with only 5 years of experience when I can hire a guy with 10 years of experience and a Masters degree?

It is what it is brother!!!


----------



## mjfinca (Aug 19, 2010)

I guess we're beating a dead horse...

You do not have to have a degree, though it doesn't hurt. You do not have to have certifications, but they don't hurt. The bottom line is: it's your experience--your level of working knowledge--with the technology you're working with that is the most important.

I do not have a degree. I do have over 30 certifications--none of them CompTIA. I have 15 years of industry experience. (CompTIA certs only qualify you--with some minimal experience--for a Help Desk job. I've been there. Help Desk is boring, and your pay is shi**y.) I have never been unemployed except by choice when I took my sabbatical.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

Although too many certs without experience is a bad thing however mjfinca has lots of experience so lots of certs.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thirty certs? mjfinca you're my new hero. Congrats.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

mjfinca said:


> I guess we're beating a dead horse...
> 
> You do not have to have a degree, though it doesn't hurt. You do not have to have certifications, but they don't hurt. The bottom line is: it's your experience--your level of working knowledge--with the technology you're working with that is the most important.
> 
> I do not have a degree. I do have over 30 certifications--none of them CompTIA. I have 15 years of industry experience. (CompTIA certs only qualify you--with some minimal experience--for a Help Desk job. I've been there. Help Desk is boring, and your pay is shi**y.) I have never been unemployed except by choice when I took my sabbatical.


Well you may be a talented individual. However, IF you were to be unemployed, you wouldn't be able to apply to many jobs because you don't have your degree, especially for the jobs I listed above. 

Many of the posters here do not have experience, degrees, or even certs. They want in the IT industry. So how do you get the experience when you have nothing else? You don't. There are no short cuts. There are no magic certification that'll get you a job. You do what everyone else does-get your degree and work entry level just like everyone else. 

So the bottom line is boys and girls, if you want to get a career in IT, you had be going to college.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry blackbeagle I know we have had this before but you do not need a degree, you may need a degree if you want to work for one the top companies but for normal companies you don't. I and mjfinca are proof of this.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I know we've had this discussion but it amazes me even AFTER I presented facts after facts after facts that you absolutely NEED a college degree to even apply for some of the jobs I've listed, you continue to argue the other way is perplexing. 

You guys may have great IT jobs and you've never been laid off or fired and you have no degrees. Well guess what? That is the exception and NOT the rule. 

The jobs I've listed and those that I haven't listed are not ALL Fortune 500 companies. Some are local small companies. Trust me on this. I'm trying desperately to get another IT position so I am on the internet and job sites 5-6 days a week. I'm registered with at least 5-6 job boards. I've been scouring those boards for at least 5 months. And the conclusion I've come up with (there are many) is that unless you have a BS degree you cannot apply for 95% of these IT jobs. I can't put it any simpler than that.

Are you guys even looking? Are you guys even seeing the requirements out there? It's quite obvious that you're not. Because if you were, there would be no way in hell you can sit here and say, "You don't need a degree". 

When these job qualification CLEARLY states that a BS degree is REQUIRED, how the heck are you going to skate by that? When you submit the "Apply Now" button, it even lists the top 5-10 qualifications and ask "Do you meet or exceed these qualifications?". What are you going to do? Lie? Send the resume anyways and hopefully the HR person can ignore the part where you don't even have a BS Degree? 

Look, I'm not trying to degrade your skills. The fact that you have an IT position for a long time without a degree is a testament to your skills/abilities. However, to sit and say to a young kid trying to get into the IT field that a degree is "Not necessary....look at us", well that is simply bad advice. I cannot say it any clearer than that.

In this economy, in this job market, you need to do EVERYTHING to be competitive (if you don't have experience). That means a BS degree MINIMUM and maybe even a few certs. Otherwise, you stand NO chance. 

PS. As of tonight (9/6) I went on Career Builder and pulled up IT jobs in the Mpls/St. Paul area. Again, I pulled up the first 10 random jobs. 9 of them required a BS degree along with years of experience. Only 1 out of 10 required certification (in this case it was a Red Hat certification).


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well I applied for 3 jobs last week and have interviews for two of them and they did say in the job description degree was preferred but that doesn't mean you need one.

And just so you know one was with HBOS (a fortune 500 company, one of the world biggest banking groups) and the other was with another banking group.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't recall where you said you lived, but next time, do us a favor and paste the jobs on here. I'd like to see the actual job descriptions and qualifications.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ok no problem

http://www.jobsite.co.uk/job/assistant-it-network-manager-936662582?src=search_channel_IT
http://www.jobsite.co.uk/job/it-technician-936581072?src=search_channel_IT
http://www.jobsite.co.uk/job/it-engineer-936583599?src=search_channel_IT

Just three for you to see. And just because I am in the UK does not mean that only the UK doesn't always look for degrees because I know people in Tennessee and Idaho who dont have degrees and they work in IT

Infact the guy in Idaho left school at 16 (which is normal in the UK) and went straight into an IT job he emigrated to idaho last year and earns $250000 per year.


----------



## mjfinca (Aug 19, 2010)

For Blackbeagle...

In regards to your statement: However, IF you were to be unemployed, you wouldn't be able to apply to many jobs because you don't have your degree, especially for the jobs I listed above. 

UNTRUE

Sometimes there are jobs that I actually don't want to apply for (DBA work is not for me), and there are some jobs that I apply for but then don't want, and then there are jobs that I apply for and don't get. (Who doesn't?) But since I specialize in consulting and contract work, I have applied for dozens and dozens of jobs, and have gotten many. Again, never having been unemployed, even though I do consulting and contracting, you DO NOT have to have a degree. You have to have experience and be able to demonstrate your expertise in the skills the employer wants.


----------



## mjfinca (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, and almost all of the jobs that I have applied for, and all of the jobs that I have GOTTEN, state in the job description that they want degrees. Doesn't seem to matter to them or to me.


----------



## mjfinca (Aug 19, 2010)

And if you want a specific example, I worked for Microsoft (only one of two full-time positions I've ever held, or wanted), and they never quibbled over the fact that I didn't have a degree. Instead, I had the experience and expertise they were looking for.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

greenbrucelee said:


> ok no problem
> 
> http://www.jobsite.co.uk/job/assistant-it-network-manager-936662582?src=search_channel_IT
> http://www.jobsite.co.uk/job/it-technician-936581072?src=search_channel_IT
> ...


You gotta be kidding. Here all along I thought you were talking about jobs in the states. I don't know the job market or requirements in England. I don't live there. I've never applied for a job there. That is your area. If you say they don't require degrees in England, then I'll take your word for it.

Here in the states my friend, it's a completely different story.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

mjfinca said:


> Oh, and almost all of the jobs that I have applied for, and all of the jobs that I have GOTTEN, state in the job description that they want degrees. Doesn't seem to matter to them or to me.


It doesn't matter to them or to me. Maybe not, but for the 99% of the people on this forum trying to get advice about how to get into IT, I think what you've wrote is pure arrogance. I hope none of them are listening to your advice because if they did, they'd be working at Arbys serving up roast beef instead of fixing servers.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a said a few times to you I know plenty of people in the US who do not have degrees and work in IT it is not a neccesity.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not sure how old you are blackbeagle but please dont be degree elitist. Whilst having a degree was really important in the 50s,60s,70,and 80s it is simply not the case anymore.

If you were an employer who would you choose out of the guy who had 12 months experience and no degree or someone who has no experience and a degree?

Most employers will choose the experience because he/she will know what they are doing and get on with the job, they will probably be cheaper to hire (which is really important in the current financial climate) and they wont have an attitude of thinking they should be fast tracked to the top.

Yep a degree may make you look more attractive if one candidate has a degree and other doesn't and they both have no experience but then again in this day and age the non degree candidate will be cheaper to hire.

As I have said I know plenty of people in IT who work and live in the US, Canada, Japan, Austrailia, Sweden and other places and some of them do not have degrees. I actually know one guy in Austrailia who's only IT qualification is the A+ and he is a systems analysist.

I am not making this up and I dount mjfinca is either or anyone i know but it is simply untrue to say you have to have a degree.

One of my best friends died in 9/11 he was a systems engineer in tower 2 he was on the 42nd floor when the plane struck he didn't have a degree but was actually doing one part time at the time he died.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know how old you are and neither do I care. What does age have to do with anything? I've posted no less than a dozen time on here that I KNOW and YOU KNOW, that a degree is not a necessity to a good IT job. Experience is important. 

If I was a hiring manager and needed two slots to fill for an IT position, I would go with the guys with experience 10 out of 10 times over a guy with a degree and 2 years of experience.

But guess what? I'm not the hiring manager. And it's crystal clear that neither are you. I've been saying for the longest time (for some reason you're not understanding it) that this is an employers' market. I don't know how it is in the UK, but here in the US, it's pretty crappy right now. Employers have employees by the balls. 

So what does that mean? I'll say it again for the umpteenth time...it means they will dictate the requirements as they see fit. Why? Because they know they can get it. Therefore, every IT job requires a BS degree. They are simply weeding people out. They ask for a BS degree minimum and 10 years of experience as well as 2 certs and they will get it. It's as simple as that. 

I've posted twice listings of a dozen IT jobs and each one requires a BS degree, yet you and MJfinca seems to think, "Well gee...we got jobs...we don't have degrees...they aren't needed". That's a load of crap. To say that degrees are not important anymore? That's beyond absurd that if anyone that actually anyone lives in the US reads this, they would laugh at you. It's an idiotic statement. You are clearly speaking as an Englishman dealing with the UK's market and not the State's. Because if you were here, you'd know what I'm talking about. 

Yes I have my degree. But guess what? That doesn't make me better than you or anyone else. In fact, I'd be glad to trade in my degree for 15-20 years of experience because right now, that's what I need to move to a higher paying gig. 

You're sitting here quoting guys you know that have a $100,000 job with an A+. You may even know a few of them that are working IT jobs without a degree. I've told you many times that is the exception and not the rule. If you want me to pull up another dozen job openings so you can see for yourself that 95% of IT jobs here requires a degree from applicants, I can certainly do so.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I didn't say they were not important I said they were not neccessary and that is a fact. I dont hire people but I do sit in on interviews and help HR and managers come to a decision. The job market in the US is same in UK we have all been hit by the recession and that is why experience rules over everything else at the moment.

Now I am not going to bother replying anymore as you think you know what your talking about when you clearly don't and there is no convincing you.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

You may be helpful in other IT topics, but I would ask you not respond back on this one because it is clearly not in your domain. 

First off, you just contradicted yourself. In your last post, you said, "I didn't say they (degrees) are not important. They are necessary and that's a fact".

Well on your previous post before that, you said, "While having a degree was really *important *in the 50s,60s,70,and 80s it is simply *not the case anymore*".

Well what is it? Important or Not important because you don't seem to know. 

I would ask that anyone that reads this ignore Greenbrucelee on this topic. Clearly he doesn't know the requirement here in the US. So if you're living in the UK, listen to him. He's an expert that seems to think you can just walk right out of high school and get a $50k/year job. 

But he doesn't live in the US. He has no pulse of the US IT job market. I doubt he's even gone on any job board in the US. He backs his argument by saying that you don't need a degree to get a job. Why? Because he doesn't have one and so does a few of his friends. 

Well I live in one of the largest metropolitan areas in the US (Mpls/StPaul) and I can tell you without a doubt that to be competitive, to able to apply for IT jobs in this market, you need at least a BS degree. I've proven that by listing 10 jobs where 9 of them required a BS degree. If you have an AAS degree and a lot of experience, you might get by. But do yourself a favor and get your BS degree so you have a leg up on the next guy. 

Ignore all those that say degrees are not necessary or not important because chances are, they are coming from guys who don't have one.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Right this is my last post.

No one walks into a 50k a year job anymore whatever qualifications you have.

Second I said degrees are not neccesary to get into IT but having one i.e a good education is.

Third I do know the employment sector in the US as its the same in the UK, Maybe in your area it is needed but your part of the US is only small there are many other states you know and I know for a fact the a degree isn't neccesary as I know people in US who work in IT who do not have degrees and are doing very well from themselves i.e the guy in Idaho and my freind who worked in trade center and the two in Tennesee.

Think of people who/were at the top who dont have degrees like Bill Gates although harvard awarded him one

Ask any graduate who is still looking for jobs what he/she is being told time and time again and why they are being passed over and this applies to the US aswell as UK and they will say its not my qualifications its my experience. Some will say I dont even need the degree it would have been better for me to get my foot in the door after leaving school and doing the degree part time after some certifications.

I wont reply anymore but you seriousley need to grow up and stop thinking that your little part of the US is same for the rest of the US and world because it isn't.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

You're giving people advice that a degree is not needed in order to get into IT and you're telling me that I don't know what I'm talking about. Now that's funny. :laugh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi all:

OK guys/gals, when the "claws" come out posts get closed so post this is going to be closed.

BG


----------

